# Primer On Old Outboards



## ben2go

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/01/articles/oldoutboards/index.htm


----------



## bassboy1

I have seen that numerous times before (with about 8 different people claiming to have written it nonetheless) and it is a very good resource. See why I am an old OMC guy? 

Although, being that I am more of a collector than one wanting cheap outboards, I have been in search of a 1949 - 1951 ten horse for a time now. A Chris Craft Commander 10 horse would also be great, if someone knows of one.


----------



## Doughboyracing

Thanks for posting that. Very interesting & informative read.


----------



## ben2go

You're welcome.


----------



## Madcatters

Thanks for the article...

The shallow V we bought came with a 2.5 HP 1947 Sears Elgin.... 

We replaced it with a 1957 18HP Johnson Sea Horse for a couple of hundred dollars. Nice to know it might be an OK motor to use.


----------



## Sader762

Good read, glad to know that my '62 Evinrude 5.5 Fisherman is a keeper. Doing a complete rebuild on it right now.


----------



## HUSKERBOATER

I liked that article, but have one thing to add. It says that OMC outboards 1959 or earlier have the pressurized tanks (which I have heard before). It then says that those 1960 or later all have the modern fuel pump except for the 1960 5.5hp Johnson/ Evinrude which retained the pressurized fuel line. I recently bought a 1960 Evinrude 5.5 fisherman, and started to sweat bullets after reading this because I just spent $60 getting the fuel tank and connections. I ran down into the basement and confirmed that the 1960 Evinrude 5.5 does NOT have a pressurized line. It has the one line system. Anyways this seems to be a popular model so I wonder why it would say this? maybe the 5.5 Johnson's had the only system for one more year while the Evinrude's converted to the modern system.


----------



## Pappy

I have one of the 10hp engines you are looking for! Its a QD model. Great running condition with all the necessary service parts replaced with NOS parts. Can part with this one as I have a second one in a million pieces waiting on me to put it back into service. Am a collector also.


----------



## dougdad

1959 mod. QD 21 10 hp. runs good, :mrgreen: cant have it sorry!! :mrgreen:


----------



## wis bang

Madcatters said:


> Thanks for the article...
> 
> The shallow V we bought came with a 2.5 HP 1947 Sears Elgin....
> 
> We replaced it with a 1957 18HP Johnson Sea Horse for a couple of hundred dollars. Nice to know it might be an OK motor to use.



I still have my pappy's '47 elgin 2.5. It worked well the last time it was used and was put away after being run out of fuel. I just recovered it from my dad's stuff, it has compression and the gas tank is not rusted...I have to check the spark...


----------



## gottafish

Bassboy1 go to https://www.smalloutboards.com I don' tknow if the motor your looking for is there but they have a bunch of antiques for sale. They also fully restored.


----------



## hossthehermit

gottafish said:


> Bassboy1 go to https://www.smalloutboards.com I don' tknow if the motor your looking for is there but they have a bunch of antiques for sale. They also fully restored.



Another really good resource for old outboards is AOMCI, antique outboard motor club international or sumpin like that. Good bunch of people there, actually think they are the ones that steered me over here.


----------



## another Hillbilly

This link goes directly to outboard manuals, great share thanks. www.outboardbooks.com


----------



## KillerKilgore

I have a 58 10hp Johnson QD-19. (sorry it's not for sale) It has a pressurized fuel tank. it also has a bad impeller. currently in the process of fixin that. 

anyway. on the tank there is a prime pump. if that fails or is leaking. you could be in trouble.
I put an in-line prime pump on the fuel side.
then took some gasket material and made a 2 new gaskets for the tank.

IMPORTANT!!!
if anyone does this be sure to use the old gaskets as a guide and cut ALL holes in the new gasket that the old gasket has. because there is a pressure release valve on it that vents to the outside of the tank if the tank builds up too much pressure. too much pressure in the tank is a very bad thing.

the pump on the tank no longer works but is there for looks (also so I lose it) but the in-line primer pump does.
the engine stills runs great and doesn't know the difference and the tank can be put back original if I want to.


----------



## Auzivision

Based on recomendations found in this link, I decided to pick up a 1973 Johnson 6hp to pair up with a 12' Sea King. Since this isn't going to be a trailer boat, I wanted to get an engine light enough to carry by hand. 

Haven't seen it run in person (still need a fuel tank) but according to the marina everything checks out good... pumping water, good spark, good oil with compression at 92 & 95 psi. They replaced the plugs, gear oil, and ran through some decarb last fall.







Looks like a pretty low hour unit with just a few scatches here and there. Found it on CL for $300 and the guy threw in a couple needed oars for free.


----------



## JODGW1776

Hey how's that Johnson 6 horse treating you?


----------



## Mojo^

For those of you wanting to refinish you motors, I highly recommend Moeller Marine Motor Spray Paint in the rattle can. The colors are true to the original and it goes on smooth as silk. It has a high volume of acetone and MEK so it dries very fast allowing you to re-coat almost immediately without fear of runs or sags. Last weekend I refinished my 1997 Johnson 25 hp. and was able to apply four coats of paint followed by four coats of clear lacquer topcoat in about two hours. This stuff is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## leec12

Looks good, those are pretty bullet proof if you look after them.


----------



## RiverRoost

Thanks for the post. Good information.


----------



## andrewwty

please tell us a little more about outboard engines. now i am very interested in this question


----------



## ppine

I had a 1974 Johnson 6 hp on a sailboat that was a one pull motor. Very dependable. I always disconnected the fuel hose and ran it dry. 
I had a great 1963 Mercury 6hp twin that was really good. I found someone that could replace the impeller in it. Black and chrome. 
I had a good Nissan 2.5 hp engine. 
I really like the modern Yamahas. 
I have an 8 hp Honda that is modern from 2002. It is heavy and hard to start. 
I have a 1929 Johnson 1.5 hp engine my Dad bought used in 1949. It is in my garage and still runs. 

I am looking for a long shaft 4 to 6 hp outboard for a drift boat. The modern single cylinder engines are hard to start, vibrate and they are loud. I am thinking of going with an older used engine. Still not sure if a short shaft will work.


----------



## SallyRay

Outboard Engines. had not delved deeper into them again.


----------

